# σόζουμο (ή σώζουμο) < σύζωμον



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2014)

Το σώζουμο (το βρίσκω γραμμένο και στις παραλλαγές σόζουμο και σούζουμο, αλλά υποθέτω ότι η πρώτη συλλαβή θα προέρχεται από το έσω) είναι όρος μαγειρικής. Τον πρωτοείδα σε κυπριακά κείμενα (και μάλιστα στη σύμφραση «σόζουμο σουβλάκι»), αλλά (ως «σώζουμο») το βρήκα και σε κρητική συνταγή που προσφέρεται στο γαμήλιο τραπέζι.

Αυτό που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω, όμως, είναι τι ακριβώς σημαίνει. Σημαίνει «στο ζουμί του», «με όλα του τα ζουμιά» ή «με λίγο ζουμί» (όπως λέει η κρητική συνταγή); 

Το φαγητό αυτό το προσφέρουν στην Κρήτη στο τραπέζι των γάμων. Και μόνο γι' αυτό αξίζει να πάτε σε Κρητικό γάμο !!! Προσοχή γιατί οι Χανιώτες λένε ανθότυρο τη μαλακή μυζήθρα ενώ εμείς θα προσθέσουμε στα μακαρόνια ξερή μυζήθρα αλατισμένη. Είναι πολύ νόστιμο σερβιρισμένο "σώζουμο" δηλαδή κρέας και μακαρόνια σε βαθύ πιάτο με λίγο ζωμό και από πάνω τον ανθότυρο τριμμένο. 



Φαίνεται πως μεσημέριασε; ;)


----------



## daeman (Dec 3, 2014)

...
Στο ζουμί του. Λίγο ή πολύ, κατά την προτίμηση του μαγειρεύοντα. Όχι σουρωμένο και στεγνό.
Για το κρητικό αυτά.


Θεσσαλιστί, _μι ζ'μί_ (= με ζουμί), αν και αυτό είναι γενικότερο, σημαίνει και με σάλτσα πρόσθετη, όχι απαραίτητα με το δικό του ζουμί. Π.χ. _κεφτέδες μι ζ'μί_ (κόκκινη σάλτσα), _κεφτέδες ουδέτσι_ (σκέτοι). Και το _κεφτέδες _από το θηλυκό _κεφτέδα. 
_[πηγή: η αφεντιά μου. Αυτοτσιτάρομαι. ]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2014)

Άφεριμ! Η παρέμβαση που περίμενα...


----------



## Zazula (Dec 3, 2014)

daeman said:


> .Θεσσαλιστί, _μι ζ'μί_ (= με ζουμί), αν και αυτό είναι γενικότερο, σημαίνει και με σάλτσα πρόσθετη, όχι απαραίτητα με το δικό του ζουμί. Π.χ. _κεφτέδες μι ζ'μί_ (κόκκινη σάλτσα), _κεφτέδες ουδέτσι_ (σκέτοι). Και το _κεφτέδες _από το θηλυκό _κεφτέδα._


Ομοίως και στα καθ' ημάς. Είχα καταθέσει αλλού ότι: «η λέξη ζμούδ(ι) χρησιμοποιείται στα Νταρνακοχώρια με την έννοια "σάλτσα". -Θα πάρουμε κεφτεδάκια. -Με ζμούδ' ή όδε έτσ'; [=με σάλτσα ή όπως είναι (σκέτα);]» Το «όδε» και «όδι»: http://www.darnakas.gr/glosari.htm


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2014)

*σύζωμον > σύζουμο/σούζουμο*

Παραπομπή από την _Εισαγωγή στη Νεοελληνική Γραμματική_ (γερμανιστί) του Γ. Χατζιδάκι:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το σώζουμο (το βρίσκω γραμμένο και στις παραλλαγές σόζουμο και σούζουμο, αλλά υποθέτω ότι η πρώτη συλλαβή θα προέρχεται από το έσω) είναι όρος μαγειρικής.


Οπότε, αν η λέξη ακολούθησε την πορεία σύζωμο > σύζουμο/σούζουμο > σώζουμο/σόζουμο η σωστή γραφή δεν θα πρέπει να είναι τελικά, παρά την αρχική υπόθεσή μου, με όμικρον;


----------



## Earion (Dec 3, 2014)

Ναι, από σου > σο. Να μαζέψουμε και άλλα που αρχίζουν με σύ-; σύψωμος, σύξυλος, σύστυλος, σύγκορμος.


----------



## daeman (Dec 3, 2014)

...
Για τα σω- (εκ των σων):

*σω- *& *σώ- *[só], όταν κατά τη σύνθεση ο τόνος ανεβαίνει στο α' συνθετικό : *: *ατονημένο α' συνθετικό λέξεων συχνά προφορικών ή οικείων που εμπεριέχει συνήθ. την έννοια μέσα, εσωτερικός_· _(πρβ. _εσω-): σώγαμπρος, σώψυχα, ~κάρδι.
_[επιρρ. _έσω _ως α' συνθ. με αποβ. του αρχικού άτ. φων.]




Earion said:


> ... Να μαζέψουμε και άλλα που αρχίζουν με σύ-; σύψωμος, σύξυλος, σύστυλος, σύγκορμος.



Και μερικά άλλα: _σύγαμπρος / σύγαμβρος_ (ο μπατζανάκης, γιατί ο _σώγαμπρος_ είναι από το _έσω_ όπως φαίνεται παραπάνω) κι από κοντά η _συννυφάδα, σύντεκνος _(όχι ο _σύντεχνος :-\_)_, σύγκαιρος, συγκαιρινός, σύγκαλα / συγκαλά, συλλοϊκά, σύγκαμα, συγκάτοχος, συγκύριος, συγκληρονόμος, σύγκελλος, σύδεντρο, σύθαμπο, συθέμελος, συλλείτουργο, συλλίπασμα, συβουλή (σύβουλος, συβουλάτορας), σύμπας_ (όχι μόνο λόγιο), _συμπράγκαλα, συφέρο (συφερτικός), συφορά, σύστριγκλο, συδαύλισμα, συνέρισμα, συνερισιά _(και _συνορισιά _από το _συνορίζομαι_)_, συνήθειο, σύσπιτο, σύθρονο, σύρριζα, σύσκιο, σύσπορο, συστάδα, σύστοιχα, σύχαρος _και _συχαρίκια._


Σουχλιά και σούφερα σου 'φερα, _σύγλινο_ και _σύγγλινο_, με το συμπάθιο μεσημεριάτικα, που πεινώ.


----------



## Earion (Dec 3, 2014)

Εδώ χρειάζεται λίγη προσοχή από όλους μας. Το *συ*— αυτό, που γίνεται στη δημοτική *σου*—, δεν έχει την έννοια του «έσω» (όπως στον _σώγαμπρο_, που πολύ ωραία τον φέρνεις ως αντιπαράδειγμα, Δαεμάνε), αλλά ούτε και στο *συν*— που σημαίνει απλά «μαζί». Έχει μια έννοια πιο επιτατική, δηλώνει τη συμπερίληψη ενός όλου, που αποτελείται από πολλά (όμοια) στοιχεία, με όλα του τα στοιχεία μαζί. Δηλαδή:



σύγκορμος : όλο το κορμί, όλα τα στοιχεία του μαζί. 
σύθρονο : όλοι οι θρόνοι μαζί (είναι πολλοί) 
σύδεντρο : όλα τα δέντρα 
σύσπορο : όλοι οι σπόροι 
σύσπιτο : όλα τα σπίτια 
συθέμελος : σείεται το σύνολο των θεμελίων 
σύστυλος : όλες οι κολώνες του οικοδομήματος μαζί 
σύρριζα : ολόκληρη η ρίζα (root and branch) 
σύγλινο : με όλη του τη γλίτσα 
σύψωμος : ο εργάτης που πληρώνεται εκτός των άλλων και με το φαγητό που θα φάει 
σύστριγκλο : όλες οι στριγγιές που μπορούν να εκφωνηθούν μαζί 

Στον αποπάνω κατάλογο υπάρχουν και μερικά που δεν υπακούουν σε αυτή τη λογική: ο συγκάτοχος, ο συγκύριος και ο συγκληρονόμος είναι απλώς κάτοχοι αυτής της ιδιότητας μαζί με κάποιον άλλον. Ο σύντεκνος, ο σύγγαμβρος και η συννυφάδα το ίδιο. Ο σύγκελλος είναι αυτός που μοιράζεται με κάποιον άλλον το ίδιο κελί (αλλά αφού το κελί πλέον γράφεται με ένα λάμδα, τι γινεται με τον σύγκελλο;). Το συλλείτουργο, το συλλίπασμα και τα συχαρίκια είναι ενέργειες που τις κάνουν πολλοί μαζί.

Χμμμ ... θέλει σκέψη το πράμα. :s

Υ.Γ. Όσο το ξαναδιαβάζω τόσο με εγκαταλείπει η βεβαιότητα για ό,τι είπα ...


----------



## daeman (Dec 3, 2014)

Earion said:


> ...
> Χμμμ ... θέλει σκέψη το πράμα. :s



Ακριβώς. Γι' αυτό τα έσυρα ως εδώ συμπούρμπουλα, για να τα ξεκαθαρίσουμε, συλλογιαστά και συλλογικά. 
Κι επειδή το μεσημέρι που τα μάζευα ήμουνα ξεσυλλόιαστος, με πολλά στην κεφαλή, παρότι μ' έτρωγε και μένα αυτή η αμφιβολία. Σκέφτηκα όμως ότι εδώ είναι το καλύτερο μέρος για τέτοιες διορθώσεις και συνέχισα, με εμφανή προτίμηση στα λαϊκότροπα.

Όσο για το _σύγαμπρος / σύγγαμβρος_, μου φαίνεται πως είναι περίπτωση _συγνώμη / συγγνώμη._


----------



## cougr (Dec 4, 2014)

Ο Δαεμάνος θα ξέρει καλύτερα, αλλά απ' όσο γνωρίζω, στην Κρήτη, _σούζουμα_ αποκαλούνται και τα διάφορα γεύματα με κύριο συστατικό τα χειροποίητα ζυμαρικά.


----------



## daeman (Dec 4, 2014)

...
Έχω, στο ψυγείο, φρέσκα σκιουφιχτά. Πάω, κι όταν μελώσουνε χυλώσουνε θα σου πω να τρίψεις τη μυζήθρα. 
Γι' αυτό είπα πριν "όχι σουρωμένο".


----------



## cougr (Dec 4, 2014)

Σκιουφιχτά μακαρόνια, Yum!! Καλή σου όρεξη!


----------



## daeman (Dec 4, 2014)

...
Μια που είπα για μυζήθρα, πάλι από τον Χατζιδάκι, η σύχουμη:



daeman said:


> ... Η *σύχουμη *ούτω καλείται εν Κρήτη ο τυρός ο επιπλέων εν τω ζέοντι λέβητι και εκείθεν λαμβανόμενος διά τινος μεγάλου κοχλιαρίου *μετά τινος ορρού* (ος εν Κρήτη λέγεται Χουμάς) και εσθιόμενος ούτω θερμός.
> ...



Κόπιασε, χιλίαρχε Κούγριε.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 4, 2014)

Earion said:


> σύγκορμος : όλο το κορμί, όλα τα στοιχεία του μαζί.
> σύθρονο : όλοι οι θρόνοι μαζί (είναι πολλοί)
> σύδεντρο : όλα τα δέντρα
> σύσπορο : όλοι οι σπόροι
> ...



Και σύχριστος : λερωμένος από την κορυφή ως τα νύχια, νομίζω.


----------



## Marinos (Dec 4, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Και σύχριστος : λερωμένος από την κορυφή ως τα νύχια, νομίζω.



Ομοίως: σύσκατος (ήδη σε Κοραή και Κουμανούδη, αλλά δεν φτάνει παραπέρα η προεπισκόπηση)


----------



## cougr (Dec 4, 2014)

Τώρα το θυμήθηκα! Η γιαγιά μου χρησιμοποιούσε τη λέξη «σούζουμος» κυρίως με τη σημασία του «καταβρεγμένος».

Π.χ. Πού πας έξω με τέτοια βροχή! Θα γίνεις σούζουμος.


----------



## daeman (Dec 1, 2015)

...
Το μήλο τση καλής μηλιάς﻿ καθάρισμα δε θέλει
κι ανε το φας και *σύφλουδο *γλυκύ 'ναι σαν το μέλι





Ψαρογιώργης, Στέλιος Πετράκης, Περικλής Παπαπετρόπουλος

Καλό μήνα.


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2017)

...
Η λέξη που έμαθα σήμερα, ακριβώς την ώρα που την ήθελα για να μου ανοίξει η όρεξη: *σύβραση*.

«σύβραση η: βράσιμο υλικών μαζί. 
π.χ. _Μια τέτοια επινόηση είναι η «σύβραση»: κρεμμύδια λεπτοκομμένα σε φέτες, τηγανισμένα σε χαμηλή φωτιά μέχρι να ροδίσουν λίγο, που τα περιχύνεις επάνω σε μακαρόνια, σε όσπρια, σε λαχανικά, σε χόρτα, καρυκεύοντας έτσι ένα κατά τα άλλα άχαρο πιάτο. Σύβραση με κεφτέδες και ξερά κρεμμύδια. Οπότε ετοιμάζομεν την σύμβρασιν όπως περιγράφεται ανωτέρω και για τα άλλα γιαχνιά και στραγγίζομεν τα φασόλια και τα ρίπτομεν να βράσουν μέχρι τέλους._ Βλ. & μελώνω.»
~ Λεξικό λαϊκών και ιδιωματικών λέξεων της νέας ελληνικής γλώσσας

«... ο συλλογικός μάγειρας και κυρίως η μαγείρισσα, δηλαδή η νοικοκυρά, επινόησε αρτύματα που γίνονται με το τίποτα και που κάνουν το ευτελές λιμπιστικό. Μια τέτοια επινόηση είναι η «σύβραση»: κρεμμύδια λεπτοκομμένα σε φέτες, τηγανισμένα σε χαμηλή φωτιά μέχρι να ροδίσουν λίγο, που τα περιχύνεις επάνω σε μακαρόνια, σε όσπρια, σε λαχανικά, σε χόρτα, καρυκεύοντας έτσι ένα κατά τα άλλα άχαρο πιάτο. Ανάλογα με το τον τόπο, η «σύβραση» μπορεί να περιέχει και σκόρδο ή ντομάτα ή να έχει σβηστεί με ξύδι ή τα κρεμμύδια να έχουν μαγειρευτεί πολλή ώρα σε πολύ χαμηλή φωτιά ώσπου να μελώσουν –ο τρόπος που φτιάχνονται παραδοσιακά τα πολίτικα ντολμαδάκια. 
Εκτός από αυτή τη «σύβραση»-καρύκευμα, υπάρχει και η σύβραση ως τρόπος μαγειρέματος: βάζεις το ένα υλικό μετά το άλλο στην κατσαρόλα λαμβάνοντας υπ΄ όψιν μόνο το χρόνο που χρειάζεται κάθε υλικό για να γίνει και τίποτα άλλο. Θα λέγαμε πως είναι one pot meal δηλαδή ένα ολοκληρωμένο φαγητό, όπου τα επιμέρους υλικά δεν χρειάζονται ξεχωριστή προετοιμασία πριν προστεθούν στην κατσαρόλα παρά μόνο τη διαφορά χρονικής φάσης. Πολύ βολικός τρόπος που δίνει ικανοποιητικά για τον ουρανίσκο και αναλογικά πιο ελαφρά φαγητά, χωρίς να αφήνει πίσω του ένα σωρό άπλυτα κατσαρολικά να σε περιμένουν.»
http://www.athinorama.gr/umami/choices/default.aspx?id=2506678&sec=Umamifood

«Κάτι χαρακτηριστικό της κουζίνας της Πόλης είναι «η σύβραση». Η σύβραση είναι η τέχνη του αργού μαγειρέματος σε πολύ χαμηλή φωτιά και για πολλή ώρα. Η τεχνική αυτή, που απαιτεί υπομονή και αγάπη στο φαγητό που ετοιμάζεται, δείχνει πόσο μεγάλη σημασία έδιναν οι νοικοκυρές της Πόλης στα φυσικά συστατικά και αρώματα κάθε τροφίμου, που τα άφηναν να ελευθερωθούν σιγά σιγά και να αποδώσουν όλη τη γεύση και το άρωμά τους στο φαγητό.
[...]
Αξίζει να αναφέρουμε ότι από την τεχνική αυτή του πολύωρου αργού μαγειρέματος και από την υπομονή που απαιτεί είχε βγει η έκφραση «μου 'κανες το συκώτι σύβραση». Την φράση αυτή την ακούμε στο θεατρικό έργο «Του Κουτρούλη ο γάμος» του Πολίτη συγγραφέα Ιάκωβου Νερουλού, που γράφτηκε το 1845. Άρα η σύβραση ήταν γνωστή από πολύ παλιότερα, ίσως από το 1800 ή και από παλιότερα.» 
https://trelogaidouri.blogspot.gr/2012/08/blog-post_9048.html

Προφανώς _συν + βράση = σύμβραση > σύβραση_, χωρίς ν > μ, όπως και άλλες λέξεις σε αυτό το νήμα και αλλού. 

Συχωράτε με αν σας βάζω σε πειρασμό. Καλή μας όρεξη!


----------



## Neikos (Jul 26, 2017)

daeman said:


> Προφανώς _συν + βράση = σύμβραση > σύβραση_, χωρίς ν > μ, όπως και άλλες λέξεις σε αυτό το νήμα και αλλού.
> 
> Συχωράτε με αν σας βάζω σε πειρασμό. Καλή μας όρεξη!



"Ο λαγός στ' αμπέλι, βάλ' τη σύβραση να γένει" Δαεμάνε. Κοζανίτικη παροιμία, κάτι σαν "Το τηγάνι στη φωτιά και τα ψάρια στο γιαλό". Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν βλέπω το λόγο να λένε σύβραση τα σωταρισμένα κρεμμύδια, αλλά κάτι θα ξέρουν παραπάνω. Όσο για το αν μας βάζεις σε πειρασμό, έφαγα βραδιάτικα κοντά ένα κιλό αγριογούρουνο κοκκινιστό, οπότε μέχρι αύριο βράδυ δύσκολο να μπω σε πειρασμό για σύβραση ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Ωραίο, αλλά κακή επιλογή εν μέσω καύσωνα.


Προσθήκη (τη βρήκα σε δυο μορφές στο ιντερνέτι) :

Ο λαγός στ' αμπέλι βάλ' η σύβραση στο τηγάνι.

Ο λαγός στ' αμπέλι βάλ' το σύβρασμα να γένη.


----------



## daeman (Jul 26, 2017)

Neikos said:


> "Ο λαγός στ' αμπέλι, βάλ' τη σύβραση να γένει" Δαεμάνε. ...



Ωραίο! http://repository.kentrolaografias....y=1&type=title&offset=83115&etal=-1&order=ASC


----------

